# Two Axe Handles Wide



## kundalini

Thanks for looking. Comments are welcomed.​


----------



## dl4449

Warm in the winter and shady in the summer


----------



## farmerj

Size .....2







Measured in acres of material used.


----------



## ottor

Woah.....  look at that tree bend !!


----------



## ben.

i think the tree is atracted to those panties


----------



## kundalini

:lmao:

glad you liked the joke.


----------



## Yemme

Oh this is wonderful.  Good shot honey.  The towel that's behind it sizes the whole thing up.


----------

